# Bass



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

Any advice fishing the portage lakes draw down for bass


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't know Portage Lake but do know that draw downs can be tough times: I would stay pretty much the same as any lake in the fall though: look for the schooling bait fish if there is any new water coming in (especially cold) I would concentrate there. I would do most of my searching with a lip-less or a jerk bait cranker 

if I were searching with anything else, I would still have the jerk bait tied on and ready for the if/when you run into schooling baits

the fish may spook a little easier in the shallow areas: go with as long of casts as you can manage if you are finding fish in the skinny water


----------



## douglacj (Apr 9, 2010)

they been in the east for us on jigs and worms


----------

